# One more ? on windows eight



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

When using email or reading a paper how do I zoom the page to make it bigger? thanks, k


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

If using IE10, zoom is in the settings pull down or you can use the on screen magnifier from the Win 8 search charm and then toggle back to desktop.

If using FF zoom is in the firefox pulldown in options and content


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

You can also press and hold the ctrl key and then press the + or the - key to make it bigger or smaller.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Or you can have what is called a Internet and Media Keyboard.
They have special keys on the side to do just that = Zoom and bring it back to normal.
I love my Logitech one~!


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Or press the control button on the keyboard and scroll with your mouse scroll wheel.


----------

